# Verzeichnis öffnen?



## M4x0r (23. Jul 2009)

Hallo, 
wieso kann ich mit Runtime.getRuntime.exec(new String [] { "cmd.exe", "/c", _PFAD_ZU_VERZEICHNIS_ } )  kein verzeichnis öffnen? mit files geht das ja. und wie mit verzeichnissen?
dankeschön


----------



## The_S (23. Jul 2009)

Du müsstest diesen Parameter dem explorer (unter Windows) übergeben. Ein Pfad ist nunmal kei ausführbares Programm


----------



## M4x0r (23. Jul 2009)

stimmt. 
ist das auch so einfach realisierbar?


----------



## MiDniGG (23. Jul 2009)

Also ab Java 6 auf jeden Fall!

```
Desktop d = Desktop.getDesktop();
		try {
	        d.open(new File("C:\\folder\\"));
        } catch(IOException e) {
	        e.printStackTrace();
        }
```


----------



## The_S (23. Jul 2009)

M4x0r hat gesagt.:


> stimmt.
> ist das auch so einfach realisierbar?



Ich hab doch schon geschrieben wie :roll:

Aber hier noch einmal ausführlich für Java 5 oder niedriger in Kombination mit Windows:


```
Runtime.getRuntime().exec("cmd /c explorer.exe C:\\");
```


----------



## M4x0r (23. Jul 2009)

danke !


----------

